# TMC V2 iLumenAir



## sa80mark (18 Nov 2013)

Just seen a post on facebook about these and damn they look nice maybe not quite as sleek as the maxspect but definitely looking forward to seeing more of them


----------



## sa80mark (18 Nov 2013)




----------



## sanj (18 Nov 2013)

Im not too keen on the look, its not nasty, its ok, but more importantly I thought the sizes were odd. They dont explain anywhere what footprint they are suitable over. They have a 40cm nano version with fewer led colours and functionality and the larger being 69cm long is strange size, what if you have a 4 foot tank which is not an uncommon size?


----------



## pepedopolous (18 Nov 2013)

Yikes! A Maxspect Razor with boy-racer stripes!


----------



## darren636 (18 Nov 2013)

Looks like an offspring of a Sega master system


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2013)

I saw this unit at the TMC stand at Aqua 2013. Definitely more appropriate for a reef due to the number of blue LEDs, but a very impressive piece of kit.  

Here's a photo I took of their display.





It will be interesting to see if a freshwater version is released, as the controllability is excellent. More white (cool and warm) LEDs, with some green and reds would be great.


----------



## darren636 (18 Nov 2013)

Swell UK have some info on the unit


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Nov 2013)

Does look almost identical to the Maxspect  externally.


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Nov 2013)

ZT6600




Makes me wonder... There must be either a lot of copying going on...

Or lots of products we buy here are simply re-branded from OEM suppliers in China.

P


----------



## Rob P (28 Nov 2013)

sanj said:


> the larger being 69cm long is strange size,


 
Perfick for my 80cm tanks lol


----------



## sanj (28 Nov 2013)

pepedopolous said:


> ZT6600
> 
> Makes me wonder... There must be either a lot of copying going on...
> 
> ...


 

Yes a lot of copying of western design in China, but now that you have posted that I wonder whether this was an original TMC design or did they get a company in China to rebrand an existing unit for them, after all it is nothing like the other TMC led lighting and as already mentioned similar looking to a Maxspect Razor which is a known Chinese brand.

Seems to be comparible pricing to a Maxspect Razor, so in the end I guess it doesnt matter. Personally I would consider freshwater spec Pacific Sun "Metis Hyperions" much more controllability (vs maxspect Razors anyway) and price was comparible on products required for 4ft tanks.


----------



## Nice (28 Nov 2013)

Yeah, it sure is a re-branded from OEM suppliers in China.

But what really don't get it, is why brands are building light as the aquarium is a Christmas tree. Maxspect, TMC, ELOS, they are all producing lights for Christmas trees . They are all fighting against each other to see what will be the first on LED inventions.

At the end of the day all you need is to power on and of, a philips 865 lamps that cost 3 EUR 

Funny thing, there are customers that follow this LED madness.


----------



## pepedopolous (28 Nov 2013)

I think Maxspect are breaking the stereotype and making very desirable and original technology despite being a Chinese company. At least I think it's original and they are the ones being copied this time round.

P


----------



## George Farmer (29 Nov 2013)

Nice said:


> At the end of the day all you need is to power on and of, a philips 865 lamps that cost 3 EUR
> 
> Funny thing, there are customers that follow this LED madness.


Interesting point.

But think how boring the hobby would be without choice.


----------



## Nice (29 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> But think how boring the hobby would be without choice.


 
100% agree with that. To able to choose is great and when competence increase the prices drop.

However the TMC choice to produce a re-branded from OEM suppliers in China, that is just idiot. The choice already exists and it is called ZETLIGHT.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Nov 2013)

Nice,

Have you experience of both units, or know how they differ?

Please avoid terms like "idiot" on UKAPS. It is rude.


----------



## Nice (30 Nov 2013)

Yes your are right, sorry for my bad comment.




George Farmer said:


> Have you experience of both units, or know how they differ?


 

No i don't sorry, there might be differences.




George Farmer said:


> Please avoid terms like "idiot" on UKAPS. It is rude.


 
sorry again.


----------



## kirk (2 Dec 2013)

How much are these zt 6600? I had a look at the link but couldn't see a price. Cheers Kirk.


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

Has any one used the maxpect razor for growing plants? I'm wondering what model to buy


----------



## kirk (23 Jun 2015)

Yes I have one, I purchased it off sanj on here, I realy like it's sleekness and colour.

Don't like the new price but was more than happy to drive to collect a second hand bargain one from a ukaps member. 

It's quite funny when I tell some one I keep a fish tank.....They turn there noses up until they pop round and see our sleek set up....... Most look shocked and say oh!!..........  how technology has changed.


----------



## ajm83 (23 Jun 2015)

George Farmer said:


> I saw this unit at the TMC stand at Aqua 2013. Definitely more appropriate for a reef due to the number of blue LEDs, but a very impressive piece of kit.
> 
> Here's a photo I took of their display.
> 
> ...



What do they use to make the fluorescent colours stand out like that? I was at Southend Sealife Centre at the weekend, and some of their reef tanks had this vibrant 'popping' coral colour and some not. Is it UV?


----------



## kirk (23 Jun 2015)

to go back to your question, yes I grow plants under it but I am constantly messing with the levels ( percentages)  they are very bright turn it up to 100 and you will have a great algae farm. Most I've left it at it 76% on one program.





when I was fishless and injecting more co2 than needed.


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

Looks smart but IV rushed out and just bought 3 Radion XR15FW its cost me £800 with the mount and reef link


----------



## kirk (23 Jun 2015)

Don't blame you it was.... 


just over an hr on a work day before you got a reply


----------



## Rabbit229 (23 Jun 2015)

Well I watched a video on YouTube and I was sold. It was the reeflink that did it. Looks absolutely amazing bit of kit, you can program the weather in' sun shine, cloudy thunderstorms all from your iPhone, think I'll have some fun with my new toy


----------



## Hughvw (7 Aug 2017)

Sorry to bring up an old thread.  Just bought one of these cheap second hand for planted 120l tank. 

Anyone else use for tropical? What settings. 

Was thinking of turning off all the colours and just using the white for say 8 hours a day?  Scale goes from  0-32 So was thinking of setting at 20 which is roughly 60% output .  Any thoughts


----------



## alto (7 Aug 2017)

Which model did you purchase?
What are your tank dimensions, hardscape, plants???


----------



## Hughvw (7 Aug 2017)

Yeah some details would have helped ! 120l but I have a good few inches of substrate. Have the 900 as the tank is 800mm long, 300mm wide say 400 deep. Bought managers special plants some of which are advanced sadly

Lagenandra meeboldi red

Rotala indica  - really like this one

Heteranthera zosterifolia 

Samolus floribundas 

Ammania gracilis 

Limnophila aromatica 

As I said using liquid carbon once a day. Ferts once a week as directed. 

New to plants, well not new but can't usually keep Amazon swords alive! 
Hence new light, new substrate.  Appreciate people.may say use co2 proper.  Saving up for that. 

Have fish as well which I don't want to kill. 

Thanks for reply


----------

